# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  هام وعاجل لكُل المنتقبات

## طالبة فقه



----------


## طالبة فقه

للفائدة

----------


## حروف من نور

جزيتِ خيرا أختي طالبة فقه
على هذا النقل الرائع 
لاحرمك الله أجره

----------


## طالبة فقه

وإياك

----------

